# Dawn of War II: Retribution - Tyranid Campaign announced



## korbaton (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.pcgamer.com/2010/10/18/dawn-of-war-2-retribution-tyranid-campaign-preview/

RETURN. DESTROY. CONSUME.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks pretty sweet to me.

I think it will be difficult for them to generate a meaningful plot for Tyranids though...I mean all they do is what you said in the first post. It may be so fun it doesn't need one, but I like games with a plot. As long as the other 2 playable races have a decent storyline I'll be happy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

not sure why this is announcement worthy, all the races were playable in DOW1, if relic had put some effort in the first place, all races would have been playable in single player from the start of DOW2,money for old and much sorter and lower quality rope if you ask me.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I think a soul storm style single play would be cool on DoW2!

Taking over places, destroy people and get daft bonuses!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> I think a soul storm style single play would be cool on DoW2!
> 
> Taking over places, destroy people and get daft bonuses!


Dark Crusade did it first. Dark Crusade did it better.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

THE SWARMLORD!, WAHOO!. This is gonna be awesome, especially with those boneswords. Bloody epic!.

Edit: Enjoy the teaser video, its cool.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Dark Crusade did it first. Dark Crusade did it better.


No truer words were spoken. Soulstorm sucked epically IMO Pfft!
DOWII sucks even more. They should have stuck to DC style game play.

SGMAlice


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> No truer words were spoken. Soulstorm sucked epically IMO Pfft!
> DOWII sucks even more. They should have stuck to DC style game play.
> 
> SGMAlice


Quoted for truth


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Blizzard shouldve taken the entire 40k project...wouldve been so much better imo


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Ultra111 said:


> Looks pretty sweet to me.
> 
> I think it will be difficult for them to generate a meaningful plot for Tyranids though...I mean all they do is what you said in the first post. It may be so fun it doesn't need one, but I like games with a plot. As long as the other 2 playable races have a decent storyline I'll be happy.


Eh, it's easy enough to make a story for Tyranids. If Blizzard can do it for the Zerg, Relic can do it for the Tyranids. I don't think it'll be the most deep story in existence, but it should be passable.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> No truer words were spoken. Soulstorm sucked epically IMO Pfft!
> DOWII sucks even more. They should have stuck to DC style game play.
> 
> SGMAlice


Hey, Dawn of War II tried a different style. It was good on its own, and it may not have been what you were expecting, but don't insult it just for being different. I will agree however, that Dark Crusade was the height of the franchise. Characters like Eliphas the Inheritor, Gorgutz, and others just took it to that next level.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Its slow, its boring, the cover system was badly designed, to the pixel you cant tell if your in or out wether it says you are or not. Move;Cover;Shoot;Run away;Return to the same map over and over again;Move;Cover;Shoot;Run away... you get the idea. Its basically capture the flag. The lack of base building is what kills it the most though. It in itself is a good game, fighting the Jumpy Ork Boss Dude was fun i suppose. But for me: it has removed just about everything that was good in DOW/WA/DC and even SS.

Edit: I forgot to mention that it doesn't really follow the spirit of 40k either! 40k is Army Vs Army; Space Marines valiantly standing against a Green Tide or Chaos storming out of the Eye Of Terror on another Black Crusade against the galaxy and the Imperium with the IG Defending to the last man. Not a few Angry Spess Mahrines running about, trying to be Rambo and failing epically everytime they jump behind a bush for cover! Would Rambo do that? no, he wouldn't! Its just not 40k dammit!

I do have reasons for what i say. Try not to be too short sighted and assume i'm just trying to troll the game, ok.

SGMAlice


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I think you just got told, Jackal.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Once again Relic fail to deliver an improved game from the last of the DOW1 Series, in my opinion if you bring out a second series of a game and take a backwards step by removing all bar 4 races you deserve to looose money and clients. I will refuse to play this sorry excuse for a game until they bring all races into it again (and some interent gamer freak remodels it in the way it should of been designed)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Its slow, its boring, the cover system was badly designed, to the pixel you cant tell if your in or out wether it says you are or not. Move;Cover;Shoot;Run away;Return to the same map over and over again;Move;Cover;Shoot;Run away... you get the idea. Its basically capture the flag. The lack of base building is what kills it the most though. It in itself is a good game, fighting the Jumpy Ork Boss Dude was fun i suppose. But for me: it has removed just about everything that was good in DOW/WA/DC and even SS.


Any game system can be reduced to the same sort of description. Every FPS is repetitively shooting stuff and running to the endgoal, and every RTS is about building a base up and sending off your guys. Sure, the playstyle is slower, and there isn't base-building, but that doesn't make it a boring system. It just isn't paced for you.



> Edit: I forgot to mention that it doesn't really follow the spirit of 40k either! 40k is Army Vs Army; Space Marines valiantly standing against a Green Tide or Chaos storming out of the Eye Of Terror on another Black Crusade against the galaxy and the Imperium with the IG Defending to the last man. Not a few Angry Spess Mahrines running about, trying to be Rambo and failing epically everytime they jump behind a bush for cover! Would Rambo do that? no, he wouldn't! Its just not 40k dammit!


Both games epically ignore the spirit of 40k. In the first Dawn of War Space Marines are almost cannon fodder, and in the second one, they use cover. I don't see some huge difference here.



> I do have reasons for what i say. Try not to be too short sighted and assume i'm just trying to troll the game, ok.
> 
> SGMAlice


I understand that you have reasons for what you're saying, but it seems to me that you're ignoring other peoples reasons for why they like the game, and unfairly lumping them into a category of gamers who are idiots. If I was short-sighted, I'd attempt to incite an argument by insulting your manhood or some similar asinine behavior.



Katie Drake said:


> I think you just got told, Jackal.


Say what you want Katie, I will win!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I like Dawn of War II. Truthfully it had a better depiction on how it is to be a space marine. You have these few squads that are able to hold off a storm of warriors from different races. Though you are able to absorb the fire power that is not all that is required, you need tactic, and you can't just get all your marines killed either hoping you'll get other marines.

I though it was awesome. Hope this is good as well. Orbital Bombardment!!! My favorite thing in the game. I used it on that nurgle greater daemon and his slug heads at the end of the game. Perfect ending!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

They tried basing it on Company of heros, with the cover system etc but failed...epically!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> They tried basing it on Company of heros, with the cover system etc but failed...epically!


lets be honest though, with the few balance issues aside, company of heroes is one of (if not the) best rts out there right now, in terms of mechanics and realism. Its hard for any RTS to be compared to CoH and come out looking good.

"oh shit duck! Starcraft fanboys incoming!!!!!"

on the other hand, Im sure many would have been happy if they duplicated CoH and just added 40k guys and terrain instead of WW2 Soldiers. :laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Any game system can be reduced to the same sort of description. Every FPS is repetitively shooting stuff and running to the endgoal, and every RTS is about building a base up and sending off your guys. Sure, the playstyle is slower, and there isn't base-building, but that doesn't make it a boring system. It just isn't paced for you.
> 
> But we are not talking about FPS's here so that reasoning is off the mark. Slow and lack of Bases is what kills it for ME. I never said anyone else should/does think its boring, slow or anything else for that matter. You find it too easy to assume that people are trying to force their views on others; I am not, have not, nor will i ever. I am not KhainiteAssassin(No offence to you KA if you read this, you have gone over board a few times.) and i do not care if you do or don't or had its babies, I don't like it because I think it strays.
> 
> ...


I hear no defense of DOWII from you. 'KA Tactics'? or have you just not got round to it yet?
Oh, by the way: Incorrect Gender. As if there are not enough clues.... Manhood indeed pffft!

SGMAlice


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

DoW I was good and definitely had the best cast of characters in the 40k game series, up to Soulstorm that is, but the gameplay was not very 40k for many factions. Having full 10 man squads of Space Marines that can die fighting two squads of Guardsmen is just sad. Or when a Commissar is stronger than Space Marines up-close...

DoW II may be more about kill-teams but it captures the spirit of the factions better then the original could. Space Marines are FAR more realistic to their lore, as are Orks, Eldar, Tyranids and Chaos. Ill admit i'd prefer if they'd kept some more factions, I WANT DARK ELDAR DAMMIT!, but that takes time, and hopefully the next released faction is the Inquisition.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

oblivion8 said:


> lets be honest though, with the few balance issues aside, company of heroes is one of (if not the) best rts out there right now, in terms of mechanics and realism. Its hard for any RTS to be compared to CoH and come out looking good.
> 
> "oh shit duck! Starcraft fanboys incoming!!!!!"
> 
> on the other hand, Im sure many would have been happy if they duplicated CoH and just added 40k guys and terrain instead of WW2 Soldiers. :laugh:



Hells yeah, at least COH is pretty well balanced and tactical!

Not some shitty half way horse that is DoWII.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> every RTS is about building a base up and sending off your guys. Sure, the playstyle is slower, and there isn't base-building, but that doesn't make it a boring system.


Actualy thats not really true any more since most RTS games these days seem to be adopting the Empire model for RTS instead of basebuilding. sure established series' are sticking with basebuilding like Starcraft, C&C for example.



Lord of the Night said:


> DoW II may be more about kill-teams but it captures the spirit of the factions better then the original could. Space Marines are FAR more realistic to their lore, as are Orks, Eldar, Tyranids and Chaos. Ill admit i'd prefer if they'd kept some more factions, I WANT DARK ELDAR DAMMIT!, but that takes time, and hopefully the next released faction is the Inquisition.


Last time i checked Retribution was going to be the last DoW2 game, or has that changed? Meaning non new races more than likely.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry but DOW2 is a over simplified dumbed down version of DOW1,yes its pretty to look at, but it was easy,short and required no tactics to complete the linear one race campaign. 
The single biggest failure for me is lack of units,this is dawn of war, 10 men is simply an epic failure,no playable vehicles again fail, even without bases and production the number of men under your control should be in the hundreds, and the campain should have been playable by all races,though to be honest i prefer the empire style conquests rather than some narrated crap,i dont like cut scenes.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Sorry but DOW2 is a over simplified dumbed down version of DOW1,yes its pretty to look at, but it was easy,short and required no tactics to complete the linear one race campaign.
> The single biggest failure for me is lack of units,this is dawn of war, 10 men is simply an epic failure,no playable vehicles again fail, even without bases and production the number of men under your control should be in the hundreds, and the campain should have been playable by all races,though to be honest i prefer the empire style conquests rather than some narrated crap,i dont like cut scenes.


Well its good to see a few people agree with what i have said on this.

SGMAlice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> Well its good to see a few people agree with what i have said on this.
> 
> SGMAlice


my friends and i were talking about this on sunday evening, Its not a bad game in the sense that its poor, its just not as good as what has come before, the whole point of a sequel is, its more of the same but bigger and better,when companies start removing important elements and cutting back its a bad sign, look what happened with the C&C franchise, some of the most iconic RTS games ever created turned into a laughing stock by the last release, same happened to the simcity games, DOW should have followed the same format but grew larger or at least stayed the same and improved and updated the graphics engine and improved the single player campaigns.

By now DOW should have a unit count the size of large apocalypse games and heading towards Epic adeptus titanicus number in number 3 and fighting back serious incursions across huge sectors of space


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> my friends and i were talking about this on sunday evening, Its not a bad game in the sense that its poor, its just not as good as what has come before, the whole point of a sequel is, its more of the same but bigger and better,when companies start removing important elements and cutting back its a bad sign, look what happened with the C&C franchise, some of the most iconic RTS games ever created turned into a laughing stock by the last release, same happened to the simcity games, DOW should have followed the same format but grew larger or at least stayed the same and improved and updated the graphics engine and improved the single player campaigns.
> 
> By now DOW should have a unit count the size of large apocalypse games and heading towards Epic adeptus titanicus number in number 3 and fighting back serious incursions across huge sectors of space


The very essence of my point in this sordid affair.

If you want huge battles play FoK, its closer to Codex and the unit count can get crazy. A few other Mods do it well too but FoK is the best.
Titans may be featuring in the next installment of FoK too i think.

SGMAlice


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm playing DoW II and frankly I find it sub-par. Not a great game, and over complicated to install and manage (I hate that steam engine). Fluff wise, I think this is a major dissapointment for fans and old players alike since the game is limited and too straightforward. All in all I agree with B&K, the game's actually a big fail. So I think I'll pass on this new expansion, I rather go buy SC2 and try to imagine that I'm plaing eldar, empire and tyranids instead.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im gonna give Ruse a try with the new PS3 move gubbinz and wait for someone to buy me force unleashed 2 for xmas.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

> But we are not talking about FPS's here so that reasoning is off the mark. Slow and lack of Bases is what kills it for ME. I never said anyone else should/does think its boring, slow or anything else for that matter. You find it too easy to assume that people are trying to force their views on others; I am not, have not, nor will i ever. I am not KhainiteAssassin(No offence to you KA if you read this, you have gone over board a few times.) and i do not care if you do or don't or had its babies, I don't like it because I think it strays.


The FPS thing was an example, not the basis of my argument. I understand that the slower pacing kills it for you, but declaring that it sucks on tenuous logic such as that is what I'm protesting. Just understand that others like that sort of pacing, and that Dawn of War II's breakings from genre conventions was a breath of fresh air to them.



> The spirit of 40k is Army Vs Army.





> DOW was the first game of this series and type for 40k so a few mistakes are bound to be made. As far as my play experience with it; I went through several maps without losing a single Marine and the Assault Marines were like Gods over the Eldar on several maps too. You have either not played it or had a bad experience with it because they are not cannon fodder. The cover is opportunistic in nature not a major part of the game like in DOWII.


 I've played and liked every single game in the series apart from Soulstorm. Personal experience isn't really a good indicator here. Relic was given free-reign to do whatever balancing changes they wished, and it shows. I'm not saying that every game has to stick exactly to codex, I'm saying that DOW II's and DOW I's departures from fluff aren't that much different. DOW II is in fact closer due to the Space Marines being much more of a small elite type of army.




> I ignore nothing, i have simply stated MY reasons for not liking the game and for why I think it has been badly made and strays too far from the 40k spirit. I refered to no one as idiotic/stupid/silly or any other insultive wording, you are construing insult from nothing.


The simple statement that DOWII sucks implies that everyone who played it and liked it is an idiot. It's something that everyone does without really thinking about it, but that sort of statement is insulting, and I wish you to be aware of the implications.



> I hear no defense of DOWII from you. 'KA Tactics'? or have you just not got round to it yet?


My actual opinion of it is irrelevant, the topic I'm discussing is your curt dismissal of the game. However I found the game to require much more tactical use of troops, necessitating more microing skill. At higher levels, there is some loss of difficulty due to the toned-down macro, a legitimate complaint, but they did add in some factors, such as improved cover, and more abilities, to offset this. The campaign also added in interesting RPG elements to provide a sense of escalation in power. Not all of these elements are things people like, but they aren't bad decisions on their own, as people seem to think. If you have a complaint about DOWII, feel free to pick apart these mechanics, rather than saying it just sucks. I won't criticize you for that.



> Oh, by the way: Incorrect Gender. As if there are not enough clues.... Manhood indeed pffft!


Okay, so I mistook your gender. I apologize for that.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I see reason and common sense cannot prevail here.
So i will end it. Feel free to think what and as you will.

SGMAlice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jackal it sucks major ass, this does not imply people are stupid for liking it, the really stupid people are the people like me who were sucked in by thinking DOW2 would be better than the original series because it was made by the same people, based on the same universe and some bad ass screen shots and game trailers and that relic would make an effort to improve on the original by making it more pretty,larger,include all the races from the off (or at the least the ones that the original finished with).
All they did was make the game simple and apeal to the console junky, no tactics are required to complete the game, they include an RPG element but pretty much ignore it and if your going to go down that route why make it DOW ? 40k isnt an RPG if they wanted to produce a diablo 40k clone fair enough but dont lump it in with what should be an RTS. If they didnt want to step on the table versions toes fair enough but dont pass off 10 space marines on a point and click map as DOW call it something else.

I look at it this way when blood bowl was released as a computer game a few years back you play with a full team, if they had released the game of blood bowl were you only get 3 players on the pitch it would have been laughed at , yet relic can knock out a 40k game with squads of marines numbering 3 men and an army of 10 men and were are supposed to be fine with that? DOW2 is like taking a one legged dog ihe can lick its own nuts but taking him for a walk is drag.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> I see reason and common sense cannot prevail here.
> So i will end it. Feel free to think what and as you will.
> 
> SGMAlice


What you see as reason and common sense you mean, where everything goes right for you. Getting the last word in isn't all that important, and such a bold declaration only paints you as arrogant. I could continue on, and argue with B&K's aggressively-toned post if I wanted, but that won't go anywhere. I've said my piece, and feel free to either mock it or actually listen to it as you will.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

DoW2 isnt what it couldve been in the end.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> I see reason and common sense cannot prevail here.
> So i will end it. Feel free to think what and as you will.
> 
> SGMAlice


Really, you guys are discussing an opinion of a game. There is no reason to the argument beyond "I don't like this, this and this."

The fact is both games, DoW and DoWII have faults. Hell DoW was so full of faults it was crazy. Space Marines were nearly unbeatable. They were so strong you didn't need tactics, you just steam rolled EVERTHING. Lets not forget the idea of space marines landing buildings down planet side, and the sheer numbers of troops you could field.

DoWII faced the faults as well, the most obvious one being the multiplayer aspect, as it offers no way to rebound from getting too many of your strategic points taken.

Both games have their issues, and while you may feel that DoW is superior, that isn't the be all end all of the matter. I personally felt that DoWII was a superior game but it's just an opinion.

Though I have always found it funny when people point to FoK as making DoW great. If you need to mod a game to make it great, the game could never be great.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

And thats all i ever gave, yet MJackal decided i was trying to insult him somehow.

FoK brings it closer to Codex, Its an upgrade and an improvement.

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> And thats all i ever gave, yet MJackal decided i was trying to insult him somehow.
> 
> FoK brings it closer to Codex, Its an upgrade and an improvement.
> 
> SGMAlice


That mod does make it so much better visually, I can't comment on gameplay because I don't understand this computer stuff and don't know how to apply the mods


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> FoK brings it closer to Codex, Its an upgrade and an improvement.


FoK is very superior to both Dawn of War's. The balance, as you might suspect, is off, but that's what you have to expect from closer-to-codex. The combination of more options, bigger squad sizes, and better effects gives it a very visceral battlefield feel. It's sometimes hard to find people to play with however.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

@Ultra111: if you want i can PM you with the specifics on how to extract and select the Mod for play. Let me know .

Never found it hard to find people to play but that may be because i use X-Fire.
FoK is best palyed 2 Vs 2/3. As this allows an offset of the sometimes unbalanced Army styles. An example would one my first forays into FoK: Me as Tau in Anti-Tank Heavy Support (XV-8/88/RailHeads) and Cover Providing Fast Attack (Pirhana/Vespid/DevilFish) Roles, where Space Marines provided the Push Forward and Attack Roles with Marines, Terminators and anything else they had available. I followed behind them with my XV8/88's taking out any Vehicles they came across before they were in range of the Marines. (They actually have that long a range thay can cover entire halves of maps even when stood in one place, much the same as Basilisks can but not quite that long a range (They are Artillery after all)). My Fast Attack harrassed a retreating enemy so they couldn't regroup and counter attack.

It takes some getting used to but its a hell of a lot of fun. Blood Pact Grey Knights!! and Armored Companies being two of my favourite amusements.
Edit: I'm a HUGE proponent of FoK, if you hadn't noticed 

SGMAlice


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey i like Dow 2 so dont diss it.

But wait dont criticse just yet i do miss the base building like all DOW 1 Fans.

And Chaos campagin sweet i can't waits.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I liked both games myself and each has its own strengths and weakness, both can become repetitive after awhile but like most games, it happens.

I actually see them as seprate games albeit been the same name because they have both very different play styles. 

I'm looking forward to Retribution, especially the chaos campaign (when ever they get round to announcing it)


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Both sets of gamestyle of the series have it's positives and it's negatives, it is expected to happen, no game is perfect. They have made 4 games to the base building RTS gamestyle, and by the looks of it 3 games to the 'Strikeforce' RTS gamestyle. Who knows the next installment to the DOW series may just be an adaptation of both styles.

I completely vetoed DOWII when it first came out. I flatly refused to look, buy or play it, simply based on the fact that it had shifted so much from the DC-SS style I was used too. About a month ago I decided that my stubborness was wrong and bought the Gold Edition DOWII (had DOWII and Chaos Rising). I must say did enjoy the games. Sure it's not the same as the other systems, but it is equally entertaining in it's own right.

Are really going to continue to shout opinions at each other over the internet about the small points in a game? Look at it in this way. If we had started with the DOWII, Chaos Rising and Retribution style and moved into the DOW, WA, DC and SS style, people would still have complained. As it is many of the missions in the original DOW, arent disimilar from the DOWII style. Only having a single Tactical squad, or 2 Scout Squads, for a few missions. Truth be told the DOWII style was in the original, and they simply adapted that style later on. I enjoy both styles of the series equally, as I look at the fact that even though both are different, at least there is a company making us a 40k computer game.

I do remember seeing a review page for DOWII soon after it came out, with people voting on a 1-10 scale on their thoughts on the game. Every single vote was either a 1-3 or a 9-10. You either loved or hated the game. Given all the 1-3 votes represented the people like SGMAlice and Baron who strongly disapproved of THQ/Relic moving away from the base building side of the game, and bringing up many of the points the both of them have made here. The 9-10 votes were the people that took the game at its face value. They looked at the game on its own and enjoyed it, rather than sitting there picking it apart because of how different it was.

All in all, as with everything, there will be supporters and opposers. THQ/Relic has taken a new course in the style they are using for the DOW series for now, we don't know if that will be same style used in 2-3 years time. Time will tell.

Grish


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> They looked at the game on its own and enjoyed it, rather than sitting there picking it apart because of how different it was.
> 
> 
> Grish


which is great, but the vast majority of sales for DOW2 will have come from people moving over from DOW1 because they expected it to be a sequel, its great for those who can get passed that, but as someone who was expecting an 40k RTS and got a second rate 40k RPG i feel let down. Its made worse by the fact that they are yet again stringing out "expansions" with additional playable races which rightfully should have been included from the off.
GW get bitched at all the time on these boards for pricing issues but people will gladly fork out cash to relic for DOW2 without a second thought about how short changed they are getting.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

True, I agree whole heartedly with your point, as it was my frame of mind up till a month ago. I still feel that the game isn't as good as its potential allows. I do recall being told the new system was implimented to stop people sending hordes of troops at the enemy. This I don't understand, as it's all you can do now. There is no setting up of a nice little fortified position to try and hold, instead it's charge your 10 men forward and hope for the best. I must say however, that the new reinforcements system is more logical than the magical spawing reinforcements that we had.

But they are milking the system.

They gain greater profits for releasing seperate Expansions with each a new campaign and playable race in each, than one big game with multiple new playable races with race specific campaigns. It's understandable from a business point of view as they are trying to drag out the time in which to get a profit out of the title. Becuase really the thing selling the game is its name. I do hope that THQ/Relic moves back towards the base building style, even if they keep the current cover system, albiet fixed.

Grish


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Similar to Fallout 3, they could've made it a spinoff, giving it a different name, but then they wouldn't have gotten as many sales. If people didn't have this expectation that the game has to be exactly the same as its prequel, then there probably would have been more who'd like it. Sad to see how much this industry is working more and more on the concept of money, but at the same time, inevitable.


----------



## korbaton (Oct 14, 2009)

Had I known there was this much rage about DoW2 in general, I might not have posted about this.

Can't we all play the politician card and agree to disagree, instead of starting the inflammatory arguments two posts in?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

korbaton said:


> Had I known there was this much rage about DoW2 in general, I might not have posted about this.
> 
> Can't we all play the politician card and agree to disagree, instead of starting the inflammatory arguments two posts in?


Dont take it so personally, i wasnt knocking your post, i was knocking Relics "announcement" (unless your a relic employee working on the game then take it very very personally). Dont worry about posting stuff and causing DOW2 rage, this forum unlike many others allows its members to speak there minds with a bit more actual passion,This is an important announcement if your a DOW2 lover although i am surprised that my hatred for the game was shared by so many others on the forum.

I feel let down as i really love DOW1 series, but im happy that the games sell enough to keep 40k in that media, if nothing else it brings new blood to the table top game.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

But i think your all forgetting that it was announeced that Retribution would be the last DoW2 and that they will be starting on DoW3 soon yet the style will depend upon how well CoHO does since they said that if that does well then DoW3 could very well be adopting a system similar to that.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

DoW3 should be done on a more tactical scale like CoH! 

The main thing that i feel is missing in CoH and Dow is having the ability to keep your units in one place/ peice of cover, without them charging off into the enemy, like back in DoW1!


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

I was also disappointed with DoW2, as soon as terminator armour became available enemies and cover became irrelevant. It was a crying shame as I loved DoW1. 

It wasn't so much the pacing of the game but rather the way it went about trying to make the game longer, it got repetitive after playing the same map 5 times. The only variation was defence missions but by the end you had more turrets to set up than you could shake a bolter at. I also don't think space marines should be one man power houses, in the table top at tac squad is awful in combat. 

I'm hoping they go back to DoW1 (WA) to be exact as that's where I feel the game really did shine. Finally picking apart a game is exactly what you need for a decent review, nothing exists in a vacuum, I'd hate to take something completely at face value, as underneath it could well be a turd. 

Finally however, if you like it then play it, if not then don't and play DoW1 

Panzer


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The sheer numbers in the trailers suggest they are edging towards a more DoW1 approach, albeit with the base building.

I actually really liked DoW2 it was different but fun, Angelos returning was a massive plus point for me, I was very dissapointed with Eliphas though in CR, worse voice, no great one liners

The coolest thing about the tyranid trailer was the eldar Autarch, 4th hero for each race maybe? then the librarian could be a hero like he should have been.

Still no confirmation of the inquisitional involvement, which will have to happen at some point due to the trade mark "I"


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm going to ask a question please feel free to answer when Retrbution comes out it's not going to have Windows Live right multi is going to be run by Steam.

so what is going to happen to rank add-ons and all that?

does anyone know what will happen?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

The new expansion is going to be a true stand alone one, so Rankings and such won't carry over.

You can find the post Here

Though it does mention 6 multiplayer races.

6. Not 4, not 5, but 6.

Thats would mean:
SM
Eldar
Ork
Nids
Inquisition
??? (IG maybe)

Lots of good news


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


> The new expansion is going to be a true stand alone one, so Rankings and such won't carry over.
> 
> You can find the post Here
> 
> ...


You forget chaos.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So there wont be any achievements for this expansion? Because other than the story and now and then fun moments of playing it which made it worth buying, I highly disliked the game. First too high demands on the computer for it to work. 2) steam sucking ass, taking forever to be installed. 3) its a hard online gaming part, if you dont take the upper edge in the beginning, you lose the match right away.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Eh. RTS and RTT are two completely different games. I don't really enjoy RRT (ie tactical). Maybe I just burnt out too hard on DOTA.

That being said, I *am* a starcraft player, and I *do* have a strong bias towards basebuilding, but if *anything* I'd rather see a point-buy system at startup a la myth 1/2. Fuck this "teching up to vehicles, if I hit him while he's teching I can nuke him..." bullshit, I have starcraft already and it did it better, if only because they were willing to spend years on game balance patches.

Yes, it'd be less of a computer game and more of a game of computerized 40k, but they could actually manage things like making SM closer to as amazing as they are supposed to be relative to Guardsmen solidly in such a system.

For that matter, looking back in the thread, space marines totally use cover. Some of them are cocky idiots, but considering the "hit and run", "siege" and so forth tactics described, the "we are so obsessed with our heraldry" people are the minority, not the majority. Yes, that's a bit of a retcon, but it's a retcon that got started back in 3rd edition, so I'm not really willing to get all pissy about GW changing their cannon on that count.

Maybe I just like 5th too much. Cover is out there and it changes the game. Let's change everyone's fluff to say that they're happier with more of it.


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

Me likes nids...


----------

